#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 各位會選擇當哪一種龍~

## 水靈凱

首先~恩~我是再一本小說看到的拉XD書名較天地縱痕的小說~(別打廣告拉!)
裡面也有龍族XD看了之後有發現到龍也有分武術跟魔法這兩種(翻小說中)
因為選擇的不同 所以分為三種族群(按照小說打字中XD)

武龍:追求武技的力量和魔法免疫.犧牲超卓的魔法運用能力.
       換來強大的武技和強悍的軀體

魔龍:追求強大的魔法應用能力.認為魔法是世界上的終極力量
         犧牲了強大的武技和強悍的身體.換取魔法操作方面的可怕能力

原龍;就是維持龍族的傳統~龍族本身的能力就已經很卓越.
       因此保留龍族本能的魔法和武技

阿~要選擇哪個好呢~我是比較喜歡傳統 所以就是原龍XD別欺負我阿!
小說上面說原龍的數量很少 常常會被一些屠龍勇士給騷擾阿~~~
因為龍族有收集財寶那些QQ所以XD看小說 為了防止這樣 把剩下的原龍都帶回聖地去了 
那你們會選擇哪種呢XD?對了 第一次用票選 不知道這樣用對不對

提外話:天地縱痕目前出到第14及~XD還不錯看 下一集會出現獸人族~還是狼族的XDDD(被打

----------


## 霸龍

武龍:追求武技的力量和魔法免疫.犧牲超卓的魔法運用能力. 
換來強大的武技和強悍的軀體 


我只能說武術是一種很奧妙的東西阿        (炸~
除了體術外  如果能精通所有兵器的話  感覺更讚XD

----------


## 水靈凱

> 武龍:追求武技的力量和魔法免疫.犧牲超卓的魔法運用能力. 
> 換來強大的武技和強悍的軀體 
> 
> 
> 我只能說武術是一種很奧妙的東西阿        (炸~
> 除了體術外  如果能精通所有兵器的話  感覺更讚XD


小說上的武龍連武器也精通阿+.+尤其是龍族公主 能模仿主角棍 斧 那些十九不離+.+哎呀~~~XD
阿 忘了說 龍族還有獨特的魔法 
就是用龍族的語言吟唱咒語才可以 稱為龍語魔法 
恩...不知道武龍會不會QQ

----------


## 跳跳抓抓

> 我覺得魔好D
> 因魔可以起武龍攻到之前先攻


別忘記武龍的設定是：追求武技的力量和魔法免疫哦……




> 我只能說武術是一種很奧妙的東西阿 (炸~ 
> 除了體術外 如果能精通所有兵器的話 感覺更讚XD


↑我只能說——你還真符合兄×的條件啊（爆）

還想選擇原龍的，不過還是選擇魔龍：因為怕被人騷擾嘛XD 

再說，無論甚麼方式，所有力量到頂點後就殊途同歸了～（因為都是這樣設定的啦╰(`▽`╰)）

話說。。那個腐龍難道是……………………妨害風化龍嗎？（逃～）[/quote]

----------


## 墨

魔龍+1!
話說回來那本小說是哪家出版社的?
可以告訴我嗎?

----------


## 水靈凱

恩...冒險者天堂...吧
應該是QQ去看看吧 如果沒有的話就..不知道嚕XD
(小說拿去環了= =畢竟是新書)
魔龍好像比較多人選..倒是...腐龍我是隨便打的= =怎會有人投阿XDDD

----------


## 北極狼

如果我是龍,我會做:
原龍;就是維持龍族的傳統~龍族本身的能力就已經很卓越. 
因此保留龍族本能的魔法和武技 


如果我是龍,我要做白龍~

----------


## onecrem

如果真的要選擇的話,我會做原龍XD~
因為兩邊都得到平衡那就是最好的~~[對我來說XD]  :Embarassed:

----------


## tsuki.白

原龍+1
（其實人家想選腐龍的啦..（瞬間被埋

前兩者都要犧牲某一方面的能力...
這樣的話我寧願做一條普普通通的龍XD[/u]

----------


## 雷德托爾

魔龍~

有擁有魔法及精通劍術的魔劍士嗎?

不過.....我很想選腐龍阿!!!!!!!.....00"

----------


## 獠牙

唔...
可是在下有個問題,
依照跳跳抓抓殿的說法,
武龍具有魔法免疫能力的話,
那麼魔龍不就等於沒有優勢了嗎?
因為根本無敵阿  囧

還是說魔龍同時也具有物理攻擊的免疫能力呢?


在下有個很爛的問題...
如果魔龍弄出的核爆的話...
武龍躲的掉嗎?  = =
因為核爆會造成物理殺傷力   囧

----------


## 銀楓

> 唔...
> 可是在下有個問題,
> 依照跳跳抓抓殿的說法,
> 武龍具有魔法免疫能力的話,
> 那麼魔龍不就等於沒有優勢了嗎?
> 因為根本無敵阿  囧


應該說對非龍族使用的魔法具有免疫力這樣
只有原龍族的魔法才可以對武龍造成傷害
話說漫畫都這樣演啊XD"..(拖去打
核爆的話就一3一"...(兩隻一起死吧!?)

話說我不小心點到4..(炸

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

如果我是龍，
我會做魔武龍！(被打)
我還是會做武龍吧！
因為有魔法免疫！
那麼就可以不受魔龍威脅！

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

都很有吸引力阿XD(尤其是4的選項XDD(被滅))


如果要選擇的話,
應該是2吧?用魔法好像很好玩的樣子XD

----------


## dust999

如果讓我選,我會選原龍

比較多一種技巧比少一種要好,打鬥的時候也會更加靈活
混合打法總是比單一打法好吧?

這樣不時也能給敵人一個驚喜哦~

----------


## 阿奴比斯

我選擇舞龍
本狼比較喜歡 體力上的極限ˊˇˋ

----------


## wingwolf

原龍+1
又會魔法體質又好，很不錯的選擇^^
如果可以同修魔武兩門的話……
魔武龍=超級原龍？？
（被踢飛）

----------


## 時雨秋幻

魔龍+1~

理由很簡單，單純只是因為小幻不喜歡肢體上的暴力@@~

不過如果可以複選的話，小幻應該是第2+第4吧...（被巴飛）

----------


## 乘龍

原龍吧.....

近身戰還可以，也會一些好用的魔法，
感覺蠻平均的。

......不過和武龍近身戰，或是和魔龍拼魔法時，
應該會趴得很難看 XD

----------


## 犽太

武龍+1

因為本身就很喜歡武術

----------


## Owla

恩.....
如果我是龍的話

原龍吧!

武術魔法並修
戰術可以多元化
運用也比較靈活
況且
龍的身體原本就適合這兩種戰鬥方式
沒有必要捨棄其一

----------


## vnri

+1魔龍:追求強大的魔法應用能力.認為魔法是世界上的終極力量 
犧牲了強大的武技和強悍的身體.換取魔法操作方面的可怕能力 

不過我也喜歡拿武器加魔法攻擊的龍.畢竟我對龍認知是全能型的  :狐狸冷汗:  

雖然龍本身就擁有絕對的優勢.不過還是認為拿些武器或是使用魔法會比較帥  :狐狸心跳: 

所以可以的話.我比較喜歡魔法強大的龍.雖然會失去很多優勢不過能將敵人一擊
打死也不錯  :狐狸奸笑:

----------


## 小V狼

小v狼選原龍+1

武龍 (犧牲魔法換取強大力量與身軀)     
魔龍 (犧牲力量換取強大魔法能力) 

本來想選武龍
可是這兩者都有優缺點耶
還倒不如平均

話說 原龍 武龍  魔龍 三者票數差不多

嗷?嗚!!  (驚)
有獸迷選腐龍(而且票數不低耶)

----------


## 劍痞

「都不專精，可是樣樣都會，在戰鬥上變化性較高。」

「所以我選擇原龍。」（笑）
（擅用自己的優勢，用以填補自己的不利。）

----------


## 〝失﹏流星§

我比較喜歡魔龍呢~~嗯嗯...

但是武龍對魔法免疫這點未免太強了
對魔龍來說簡直是剋星
強大的魔法對他毫髮無傷....

太霸道了=_=

不公平!!

抵制武龍(爆)
抗議魔免(?)

廢話完畢xD

----------


## 银眼狮王

龍類對魔法都是免疫的說
起碼在魔獸爭霸裏面是這樣的設定。。
屠龍的時候只能用石像鬼和角鷹獸才能占到便宜

----------


## 水靈凱

阿哩..QQ還蠻多人投的~XD
話說武龍雖然對魔法免疫 但魔龍還是有很多魔法可以讓武龍無法靠近~XD
武龍想靠近!先過魔法這關!!魔龍想打贏..也很難-3-
阿 對了..
最後這小說的最後主謀是原龍的少族長..
覺得原龍才是真正的龍族 其他兩個不算是 所以綁架魔龍族長的女兒等等的..
想知道劇情的話 去看"天地縱痕"吧~:3(主角連龍都秒殺..=.=)

偶不是壞人阿Q口Q(選原龍)

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

我投錯了~選到魔龍但並不後悔!!
原龍很不錯~因為後期武/魔都可全修~~嘿嘿(被打)
不過只要是龍都很喜歡~~但我因該還是要選原龍(魔龍要-1><)
因為原龍一定會淺殘著神秘力量~也是始祖~說不定最後武/魔聯合都打不過原龍唷!!嘿嘿~保持傳統傳後下去~武魔平均!!
原龍要+1><

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

在下是光明聖龍{在下沒有自吹自壘的意思}-薩拉‧卡羅
{帳號用錯了.....}
在下的身子骨弱，只能當{魔法龍}
可是，在下以為當個魔龍並沒有什麼不好。
治療傷口是在下的專長......我的血也是強力的藥品{所以在下常常貧血.....}  :暈:  
犧牲自己...幫助別人不是很好的事嗎?
強弱與否...那倒不是這麼重要了....  :Wink:

----------


## 犬神·狼

原始的`貌似平衡的才是最強的```
 過於力量型和魔法型太極端了吧……
  要不是那樣的話```魔法的我會更喜歡點的
  HOHO~~~

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

當然是腐龍阿 (炸
阿...不是...

我選擇原龍
龍的基本能力應該經算不錯了
所以比較希望可以兩者均衡=w=
雖然有強健的身軀也不錯XD

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

原龍 (維持傳統不變的)

這個選項應該是力量和魔法2者兼備的樣子所以選這個

----------


## 鷹龍

雖說現實中更適合當魔龍的樣子，不過內心比較尚武，就選武龍

----------


## absol

原龍...

純粹想保持原本龍族就有的樣子XD

(腐龍好像也不錯OWO??

----------


## 小火龍

管他魔龍武龍原龍甚至腐龍
會噴火、吹雪、吐雷的就是好龍(挺)

我…我會噴火(舉手)

----------


## 獄-闇銀

魔龍 (犧牲力量換取強大魔法能力)

我喜歡有能力...這樣就能打倒敵人...

----------


## 風神龍一

魔龍+1
本來就是當小偷的...體力不用太好..只要有法力解決那可惡的警官
遠方傳來的聲音:基德你不要跑我這次一定要逮捕你<===這不是XXX警官嗎

----------


## godauuy

每個都好有吸引

不過還是選擇 原龍 

兩邊平衡可以應用在各種狀況

----------


## 青龍Ritter

做龍也是一樣, 與其相信魔法,刀刃, 倒不如給我槍枝 - v -
.
.
.
.
(被魔爆, 灼燒..........)

----------


## 雪之龍

我會選:
魔龍 因為我個人對魔法的興趣遠遠超過對力量的興趣
所以犧牲了力量換取強大的魔法,對我來說就是另當別論了.
只希望魔龍的防禦力能有待加強...

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

原龍+1

小獸認為龍最大的特點就是兩項都不弱

如果未了追求極致而犧牲掉另一邊

就失去這個特點了

----------


## ho29281475

我選原龍
因為可以使用魔法也可以用肉搏

----------


## 獠也

魔龍+1
我繼承了黑暗之力了........

----------


## Argraox_Rena

我選擇魔龍.
輕鬆把玩自然元素,或許是種樂趣.
反正龍的力氣本來就遠遠超過其他生物,學點控制自然元素的技巧也很好.
一舉兩得.

----------


## 藍色暗燄

魔龍+1摟
以下看法QQ 
魔法攻擊 攻擊力強 範圍大 在小說世界的龍 魔法都是直貼張嘴就吐出來
如果需要時間準備 那一定就是 特厲害的禁咒魔法一類
恩...我再來幻想一下好了  龍和人類的對比  就像現在 一個人跟老鼠一樣吧 
你要徒手碰到老鼠都是難事了 龍呢? 所以 那就用範圍技打死比較方便啦
(話說我會不會太實際了 龍就是要給我們幻想的 他是無敵的)

----------


## V仔

我選腐龍....因為我確實很喜歡龍和龍之間相親相愛的圖片... :Embarassed:  

超萌的啊!!

我大致上會選半武半魔，因為我喜歡烈焰獸(DIGIMON)

烈焰獸大致上偏武吧，又感覺有點半魔~XD

阿呀~反正龍我都很喜歡啦XDD

----------


## 疾風冰狼

原龍
忠於原味~~~呵呵

----------


## 阿翔

武龍！
翔一向是喜歡力量的！
不過魔龍的解釋好像不是有魔法的龍啊，
應該是邪惡的龍才對…0.0
另外用真正的來說所有龍也是一樣的，
*但是在這裡我們就不要談什麼要完全一樣啦XD*

----------


## 幻影龍

魔龍+1
個人比較喜歡魔龍
是因為  魔 讓人想到基本的4大元素: 風 火 水 地
如果能夠加以操控
我想應該能成為不錯的龍  :Embarassed:  
就像 白龍 一樣 任意的控制著風~

----------


## 狂飆小狼

魔龍呀呀呀呀!!
魔法是無所不能的    (燦)
我想要神神秘秘的  (被爆)

----------


## fwiflof

腐原龍!BUT.....我的(小說)分類的話......."銀"龍萬歲!!
可是被封印了.....(火燒+咬爛)

----------


## 雷希克斯

我選原龍
既然要犧牲任何一項能力
還不如保持原樣就好了
武龍跟魔龍都很好的說

----------


## 荒火

【武龍 ：犧牲魔法換取強大力量與身軀】

個人覺得...
如果能夠增強力量的話
即使受到威脅大概也安然渡過吧XD

不過也要有腦袋就是
希望犧牲魔法換來的不是單純的四肢發達就好.....

----------


## 德雷克

:jcdragon-hi:  
我想選武龍！
因為可以有力氣去做很多事，有時我會覺得為什麼自己不壯一點，要不然事情就不一樣了。

----------


## 旌‧萊特

我選擇魔龍

魔法的絢麗感比力量來的好看呢

<<喜愛絢麗的感覺

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

魔龍好了
因為我本來就粉喜歡靠魔法發威的東西了
不只能用魔法攻擊
還能將對方的魔法反射回去(楓谷玩太多)
也不錯呀!

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我選擇魔龍^^

有強大的魔法攻擊

感覺起來蠻不錯的

可以用大範圍法術轟炸敵人

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

原龍 (維持傳統不變的)+1

雖然沒有武龍跟魔龍那樣極端

但是我自己認為魔武結合比較好

遠近距離都可以攻擊

雖然說近距離不如武龍

遠距離不如魔龍

但這樣就夠了

----------


## 極東馴龍者

我選魔龍啦!!!

感覺有魔法能力比較強.....

武龍也不錯!!

兩者感覺都比原龍強...= =

而魔龍又比武龍強的感覺...

----------


## 月現.

魔龍+1
本人很喜歡那種魔法的科幻感
感覺很帥氣呢
雖然我喜歡用力量至服別別人
不過呢~那種魔法的炫麗對我來講還是不可抵擋的誘惑阿~

----------


## 亞格雷特

一向是魔法(或特殊力量)萬歲的我
當然是選魔龍啦!
雖然先天素質(基本能力)可能會降低
但是如果是為了魔法那也沒辦法了

----------


## 吾諾

原龍+1
咱...追求平衡（笑）

----------


## ma星云

還是魔龍吧
感覺魔法很炫很實用
魔免不是問題,再來就是有物理傷害形態的魔法的(泡得小說太多了)

----------


## 雪影塵星

我喜歡向戰士的破壞力
但更喜歡法師的魔法攻擊
所以我選魔龍

----------


## 奇比斯克

原龍~  保持自己的特別技能~
而且可以縱火 (咦??  [自己是火屬性的龍]
 :jcdragon-hehe:

----------


## comecome12

我選擇

[ 魔龍:追求強大的魔法應用能力.認為魔法是世界上的終極力量
犧牲了強大的武技和強悍的身體.換取魔法操作方面的可怕能力 ]

是因為自己以本能攻擊敵人不太熟悉，
以魔法角度來說，是可控制許多意想不到的事，而且用途廣~
只可惜因為魔法能力強，本身的體力並不高。

----------


## 龍o瞳

本獸認為魔法能力是很好滴~
因為距離可近可遠~
所以就選魔龍囉~

----------


## 小藍龍

傳統比較好啦~~
本龍覺得傳統的龍在各方面都還滿平均的~
所以我選原龍啦

----------


## 風泯蹤

以我的感觀來講會選擇原龍ww
成如上面各位所言
我喜歡一切均衡
而且龍族本身就是高等的生物
似乎也不需要特別偏武術或魔法


腐龍......不忍說我一開始想歪了(欸
最後決定把他定義為屍變的龍(咳)

----------


## 天紋龍

蔽龍在下我選魔龍啦~
有魔力做起事來比較方便~哼哼哼...嘻嘻嘻...(奸笑中)
夜紋:怎麼會有這種龍阿?!
天紋:有阿~就是我阿~
夜紋:你的精神不正常,快去看醫生阿阿阿!!!(同一時間我在用魔力虐待人類...)

----------


## 夜星

個狼一定選->魔龍:追求強大的魔法應用能力.認為魔法是世界上的終極力量 
犧牲了強大的武技和強悍的身體.換取魔法操作方面的可怕能力 

感覺上有魔力挺酷的(男到你親眼看過地球上有生物可以噴火球噴水柱噴冰柱噴雷電的嗎?
這樣即使模有強大攻擊力及武裝也沒差~
人類就等這丟核子飛彈了!!!(被拖走

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

喜歡懂格鬥的龍,
那我選武龍好了。
但其實我更喜能糸。
如果有的話我必選

----------


## 斯冰菊

*魔龍:追求強大的魔法應用能力.認為魔法是世界上的終極力量
犧牲了強大的武技和強悍的身體.換取魔法操作方面的可怕能力

本狼當然選魔龍啦。一來本狼不會武功，運動亦不足；無法以體力取勝，則以魔法與智慧加乘，才可百戰百勝也。二來魔龍可控制元素、令物理空間扭曲、甚至於可開蟲洞之時光隧道，此種魔法為本狼多年籲求之。三來《機甲盤古》中之龍叔魏恩，肌肉量還好，然其文字幻術弄水高妙，為本狼所欽佩哉。

不過，倘若可以複選，本狼應該會加上腐龍！！！* :jcdragon-crazy: *(核爆)*

----------


## 晝

很腐的魔龍+1 (遭踹飛
因為魔法的距離很遠啊~~
雖然武龍對魔法免疫
但是魔法也能造成物理傷害:")


武龍:認命吧!你的魔法對我沒用哈哈~
魔龍:是嗎?!(讓武龍身邊的地板爆炸土地碎片亂噴
武龍:啊啊!!!(高速旋轉把石塊打飛
魔龍:……

----------

